
Show HN: Tabba, a better way to manage your tabs in chrome - bradensimpson
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tabba/chlaldlfbnejpjdeddpmmffedjedjjll
======
eejdoowad
It works well and I like the overall design. Why'd you make it?

The default keyboard shortcuts are a little awkward; using tab or the up/down
arrows to navigate the list would be more intuitive. Also, it would be easier
to distinguish tabs if the title were displayed before the hostname.

